#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Практика поста и её смысл.

## Fritz

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=11218

Удивился. Всегда думал, что в буддизме пост не практикуется и считается бессмысленной деятельностью, равно как и прочие виды самоистязания. Как это можно прокомментировать?

----------


## Yeshe

не путайте короткие посты очистительных практик и жесткую постоянную аскезу некоторых древних индийских и христианских направлений. Это принципиально разные вещи.

----------


## Fritz

Я пока ничего не обозначал, не мог поэтому напутать. 
А что за очистительная практика, по мед. показаниям? В чём очищение, каков его механизм.
Да, на целый день это уже не короткий пост. В аюрведической медицине коротким, и минимальным также, считается на пол дня.

----------


## Ондрий

> В аюрведической медицине коротким, и минимальным также, считается на пол дня.


Круто! Значит я живу по аюрведе, если пообедать (он же и завтрак, ибо утром некогда) в офисе мне удается часам к 4м pm.!  :EEK!:

----------


## Fritz

Так это ж по показаниям, если врач назначил. А если хочеца есть, а не можется из-за некогда и из-за офиса, то это уже самоистязание. Так-то тибетская медицина аюр веду в себя вобрала. И европейская тоже. Клятва Гиппократа так вообще обет бодхисаттвы.  :Confused:

----------


## Yeshe

> А что за очистительная практика, по мед. показаниям?


 по медицинским - спрашивайте на мед. форумах. Обычно это для выведения шлаков из организма, еще чтобы дать передышку пищеварительной системе и т.п. 

По буддийским показаниям - спрашивайте у того мастера, который проводит практику - в чем смысл поста. В каждой религии в посты (краткие или долгие) вкладывается свой смысл. 




> Да, на целый день это уже не короткий пост. В аюрведической медицине коротким, и минимальным также, считается на пол дня.


 Вот видите - это минимальный, а значит есть еще максимальный, а также наверное есть какой-нибудь между ними.

----------


## Юань Дин

Смысл поста можно понять только последователям той религии, в которой этот пост принято соблюдать. Остальным бессмысленно рассуждать о нем.

----------


## Fritz

Но можно ведь понять общий механизм - что происходит? Иначе, выходит по принципу "вход рубль, выход - два". В буддизме такое не приветствуется, человек должен представлять себе в общих чертах то, что он делает и зачем.

----------


## Socalledi

> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=11218
> 
> Удивился. Всегда думал, что в буддизме пост не практикуется и считается бессмысленной деятельностью, равно как и прочие виды самоистязания. Как это можно прокомментировать?


Говорят, впоть до состояния Будды практик узнаёт то, чего не знал раньше.  :Wink: 

Я бы назвал это "осмысленным постом".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юань Дин

Можно дать обет не есть мясо в течение некоторого времени, а заслуги посвятить просветлению всех живых существ. Вот такой вот пост.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Buural

> В хуруле "Геден Шеддуп Чойкорлинг" начался ритрит "Нюнгне", который проводит мастер Геше Лобсанг Гьяцо. В ритрит вошли свыше 20-ти человек. Ритрит проходит строго по буддийским канонам, в ходе которого участники ритрита должны в течение суток не употреблять пищи и не разговаривать, даже сплевывать слюну.
> 
> Как сказал Геше Тензин Дугда, в случае строгого соблюдения всех правил ритрита в священный месяц Ур сар, его участники очищают негативную карму, полностью отбрасывают возможность перерождения в трех низших мирах и, кроме того, несут мир и гармонию той земле, где проходит ритрит. Испытывая страдания голода они отбрасывают возможность родиться в мире голодных духов, испытывая страдания от жажды, они отбрасывают возможность родиться в мире горячих адов, испытывая страдания от того, что нельзя разговаривать, они отбрасывают возможность родиться в мире животных. Ведь животные очень страдают, но не могут об этом рассказать. Участники ритрита должны медитировать, представлять, что они берут эти страдания на себя и через свои страдания освобождают от них всех живых существ. Такая мотивация поможет предолеть все препятствия во время практики и укрепит силу духа.


отсюда: http://buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?page=s...8355febf7b0469

----------


## Fritz

Вообще-то, испытывать страдания голода - это уже быть голодным духом здесь и сейчас. Не говорить когда надо - это уже быть животным. И т.д. Неубедительное объяснение.

----------


## Иилья

> Вообще-то, испытывать страдания голода - это уже быть голодным духом здесь и сейчас. Не говорить когда надо - это уже быть животным. И т.д. Неубедительное объяснение.


Так идея постов не в том, чтобы чего то не есть и испытывать страдания..а в том, чтоб не есть и страданий НЕ испытывать.

----------


## Пилигрим

Если интересует полностью текст, дай знать.







> В Буддизме помимо Пяти Правил, для мирян существует свод норм поведения более высокого уровня, состоящий из восьми правил (aṭṭhasīla). Этот набор из восьми правил похож по содержанию на Пять Правил, включая в себя их с одним важным отличием. Изменение происходит в Третьем Правиле, где воздержание от недозволенных половых отношений заменяется на воздержание от нецеломудрия. Поэтому в Восьми Правилах третье правило звучит следующим образом: Abrahmacariyā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi - "Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от нецеломудрия". К изменённым таким образом пяти правилам добавляются следующие три:
> 	(6) Vikālabhojanā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi - "Я принимаю правило избегать принятия пищи в неположенное время", т.е. с полудня до рассвета.
> 	(7) Nacca-gīta-vādita-visūka-dassanā mālā-gandha-vilepana-dhāraṇa-maṇdana-vibhūsanaṭṭhānā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi - "Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от танцев, пения, музыки, посещения развлекательных мероприятий, ношения гирлянд, использования духов и косметики для украшения тела".
> 	(8) Uccāsayana-mahāsayanā veramaṇī sikkhāpada.m samādiyāmi - "Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от использования высоких или больших постелей".
> 	Эти правила могут соблюдаться временно или постоянно. Постоянное соблюдение 8 правил распространено совсем незначительно. В основном к нему прибегают пожилые люди, которые, выполнив свои семейные обязанности, желают посвятить остаток жизни интенсивному духовному совершенствованию. Но даже у них подобная практика не очень популярна. К временному соблюдению восьми правил миряне прибегают в дни Упосатхи, а также в течение медитативных ритритов Дни Упосатхи отмечаются в дни полнолуния и новолуния, в которые всё время посвящается соблюдению особых религиозных предписаний. Эта традиция пришла в Буддизм из древнего индийского обычая, уходящего корнями в добуддийское прошлое. В буддийских странах миряне в эти дни принимают 8 правил, особенно при посещении храма или монастыря для проведения там всего дня Упосатхи. В этих случаях соблюдение 8 правил длится в течение одного дня и ночи. В случае участия в ритрите, миряне принимают 8 правил на всё время его проведения, которое может длиться от нескольких дней до нескольких месяцев.
> 	Существование двух различных наборов правил дисциплины соответствует двум основным целям буддийской нравственности. 
> Первая - это важная цель установить барьер для аморальных поступков, которые прямо или косвенно способны принести вред другим людям. Эту задачу решает набор из пяти правил, которые предупреждают их совершение. Проповедуя воздержание от неумелых поступков, пять правил также защищают личность от их пагубной реакции на самого себя. В некоторых случаях она заметна уже в этой жизни, во всех остальных стоит ждать её проявлений в будущих существованиях, когда накопленная карма даст свой результат.
> Вторая цель буддийской практики нравственного поведения, направлена не столько на морально-этическое, сколько на духовное развитие. Она предназначена дать систему самодисциплины, способную служить основой достижения высокого духовного уровня с помощью практики медитации. В процессе выполнения возложенной задачи эти правила играют роль аскезы, особого способа поведения, включающего в себя самоотрицание и отрешение, необходимое для достижения высоких уровней сосредоточения. Это восхождение к вершине, завершающееся достижением Ниббаны, окончательного освобождения от страданий, зиждется на ослаблении и полном уничтожении жажды (ta.nha), являющейся главной причиной, которая связывает нас своими множественными путами желаний. Для её ослабления и преодоления необходимо не только положить конец пагубным поступкам, но также и пресечь образ поведения, который, хотя и не приносит вреда другим, но даёт дорогу порабощающей нас жажде.
> 	Буддийский свод норм дисциплины, содержащийся в 8 правилах, представляет собой переход от первого уровня нравственного поведения ко второму. Это переход от нравственности в форме принятия правил к аскетическому самосовершенствованию, устремлённому к прогрессу на пути к освобождению. Пять правил тоже до некоторой степени решают эту задачу, но лишь в небольшой мере, уступая восьми правилам. В восьми правилах свод этических норм делает коренной поворот в сторону контроля желаний, не являющихся общественно опасными и безнравственными. Этот шаг в практике сконцентрирован на желаниях, связанных с физическим телом и его потребностями.


_Бхикку Бодхи_

----------


## Fritz

> Проповедуя воздержание от неумелых поступков, пять правил также защищают личность от их пагубной реакции на самого себя. В некоторых случаях она заметна уже в этой жизни, во всех остальных стоит ждать её проявлений в будущих существованиях, когда накопленная карма даст свой результат.


Вот интересно, где находится накопленная карма, в каком виде, и какое отношение она имеет к будущему существованию, как переползает туда?

----------


## Аньезка

Вот читала книжечку и нашла такой отрывок, кажется, в тему.




> Несколько лет назад я тоже стал уделять слишком много внимания здоровью. Это неисчерпаемая тема, которой можно заниматься бесконечно. Но я понял, что не следует чем-то чересчур увлекаться. С годами я научился не придавать слишком большого значения состоянию своего здоровья. В этом вопросе нужно полагаться на здравый смысл и собственную мудрость. Мудрость - начало и конец всему.
> 
> А напомнил мне об этом* Чогьям Трунгпа*, очень известный, а ныне, к сожалению, покойный Учитель тибетского буддизма. Я знал его с первого приезда в Америку, еще до того, как он основал буддийские центры и опубликовал книги, сделавшие его знаменитым. Однажды я попросил его прийти и выступить на моих занятиях - тогда я еще работал преподавателем. Как-то раз после занятий мы прогуливались по студенческому городку. Он предложил пообедать вместе. Я ответил, что пощусь. (Поститься я начал, когда стал заниматься йогой, и время от времени продолжаю это делать и по сей день с большой пользой для себя.) Мой знакомый был заинтригован и спросил меня, зачем я пощусь. Я попытался объяснить. В конце моего объяснения он хлопнул меня по спине и сказал: "Ты что, хочешь жить вечно?" И он был прав. Нужен был свежий взгляд со стороны, чтобы я понял суетность своих усилий.


http://chugreev.ru/rosenberg/lr2.html

----------

